# CleanDetail - Alfa 147 Enhancement & Swissvax Endurance - Carlisle



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Enhancement Detail finished in Swissvax Endurance.


*

Here is my write up for the other vehicle i detailed while on a trip to Carlisle. The first vehicle can be found here: Vw Amarok Cquartz Finest detail.

Todays write up is of the swirly Alfa Romeo 147. The task was a 2 stage Enhancement machine polish. Finished in a very Special long durability Swissvax Enduruance. Its, in my opinion a cross between Swissvax Shield & Swissvax Best of show, with steroids!

So, without further ado, here is the Alfa in the morning.

IMG_7128 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7130 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

As you can see, direct sun light showing swirling, and this infact does the car justice. So, wash was 2 bucket method wash, foam etc etc Using Valetpro PH Snow Foam, AM Details Shampoo, ValetPro citrus pre-wash, AS G101 and Smart wheels plus tardis and iron x, both spray and paste.


IMG_7132 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Less photos was taken as it was, cold. very cold....

Few snaps inside once the heater was on and the car reasonably dry before clay baring.

IMG_7134 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7136 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7137 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7138 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7139 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7140 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Well, now you can see the extent of what i needed to enhance.... Paint work also seamed to be covered in what looked like paint splatters, almost as if someone had painted a fence next to the car. The clay bar echoed this.


IMG_7144 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

So, no messing around. Nice 50/50 photo.

IMG_7145 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7146 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

As always no fillers and IPA used to ensure i had the level i required for an Enhancement. No some before and afters.


IMG_7157 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7158 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7159 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7160 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7161 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7166 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7167 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7170 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7171 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Next, the finishing touch's. Swissvax Cleaner Fluid applied before the Swissvax Endurance was Applied.

IMG_7173 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Tyres then dressed with Gtechniq T1 Before wheel sealant was applied.

IMG_7172 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Now, here is the catch, Swissvax Endurance requires a very high application temp to ensure a total bond to the paint. So, using the gas heater each panel was done section at a time.


IMG_7174 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7180 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Wheels were waxed with Swissvax Auto Bahn. (cleaner fluid on the paint at this point)

IMG_7182 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And finally windows cleaned with AM Details glass cleaner. Time for some nice shots after the final bits were complete.


IMG_7186 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7188 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7192 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7194 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7206 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7207 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7208 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7209 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

And after 2 days hard work my time in Carlisle had come to an end....
Thanks to both Jordan & Declan for choosing to use me and for giving me a warm welcome even if it was very, very cold weather!

And the final 2 complete....


IMG_7212 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! Many more in depth write ups to follow!
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​​


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top work,top car. Interesting write up regarding the Swissvax products.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Nick - looks like new again!

Not long now until I can get Endurance used!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great job Nick - looks like new again!
> 
> Not long now until I can get Endurance used!


you'll love it! I'm 50/50 if this or Cquartz Finest is going on our Mini....


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Another top detail nick.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Alfa, looks very nice now :thumb:.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

A real transformation...Excellent


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks great:thumb:


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome Nick, from my brother and me, thanks again. Worth every penny!

Jordan


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work yet again guys!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Is Endurance a replacement for Sheild? 

Whats the durability claimed on it? 

OH and you did an Alfa but no engine shots


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

As usual your work never ceases to amaze :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again guys! Means alot



tom-225 said:


> Is Endurance a replacement for Sheild?
> 
> Whats the durability claimed on it?
> 
> OH and you did an Alfa but no engine shots


Endurance is an Authorised Detailer only wax here in the uk. Mainly because of its complicated application and strict conditions it needs in order for it to bond correctly.

Durability from tests with Swissvax UK goes into over 14 months so far. Its basically Shield on steroids but with the warmth you get from best of show also.

No engine shots unfortunately as this was not requested to be detailed.

ATB
Nick


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suberb work. 

I love how you get the lights on the paint work and show all the horrible defects up. The car looks in a hell of a state, but then the 50/50's come along and you can see the huge improvement.

Possibly my favourtie part.

A cracking finish as well.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well-done..you brought it back to life


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!



Soul Hudson said:


> Suberb work.
> 
> I love how you get the lights on the paint work and show all the horrible defects up. The car looks in a hell of a state, but then the 50/50's come along and you can see the huge improvement.
> 
> ...


Thats what its all about, Anyone can take a nice reflection shot, no light and make it look amazing. But under the right light it highlights everything. A write up without Direct Light shots is not a write up if you ask me #

But thats only my opinion :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

I do love a 147. Nice work and lush colour.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Used to own one, had it for 7 years and I regret selling it! :wall:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice one Nick :thumb:


----------



## gmol30 (Nov 7, 2013)

great job mate looks brill


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic work.


----------

